# London Tragedy Averted



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

And thank <insert diety here> for that.

What is the news/mood on the ground there from our UK members?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

So, now they've found two? I hope that's all of them.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I just read that the police are saying that they have very good video surveillance in that area and expect it to yield good clues to catch these fargin bastages.

If so, good. Either way, apparently a very quick thinking and brave beat cop jumped into the front seat of the first car and deactivated the detinator before it could go off. 

They need to catch the guys because they probably won't leave such a long fuse the next time.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that section of Haymarket just a few steps from Jermyn Street?


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

I`ve vented relatively freely, on occasions ,on this forum withregards to the state of things in the UK.

so I will put this as succinctly as I can.

I am one of the fortunate ones ,I have the resources availlable to make a new start elswhere. 
so for the first part of this year my wife and son have quite litteraly travelled the globe looking for somewhere to call home, a place where I would be happy to put down roots and raise my boy.

we finally settled on Naples in Florida because we know the town well and allready have a second home there, previously we have had extended stays there under the UK/US visa waiver agreement.

we have found a business to buy, and had an offer on the business accepted that will allow us to apply for an E2 investment visa,this will give us alien resident status.
but you should see the hoops the Us govenment is making us jump through, it will take between 4 and 6 months to purchase the visa. 

so in essence :time, money, hassle, stress ,more money more time etc,etc.

just to get away from what is happening in this country.

these terrorists are British born and bred , with all the generosity, and privillige that goes with living in a soverign nation. and now they wish to destoy us.

I have seen what happened in my home town -I moved away because of it.
now it is happening nationwide -I am moving away from it.

non of the mainstrem political partys seem able to address the problem, and things I promise you are not going to improve. so I`m done with Britain.

to those of a more liberal persuasion, who no doubt will say I am Racist,xenophobic, small minded , a little Englander, a Fascist, a Nazi , have far right wing views etc.etc.

I can with 100% conviction say . I`m not.

but before you pontificate and adopt a holier than now attitude, try living in the midst of it.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Tom, being of liberal bent does not give tacit approval to terrorism. And I would suggest tragedy is the wrong word here. Romeo and Juliet is tragedy. The vandalism by a insane individual to la Pieta was a tragedy. But this is mere thuggery, a word from an earlier period in your history. The UK is no longer in possession of that movement's homeland and I doubt there is a very big expatriate UK population there, or in other colonies . So, it would seem a second wave of repatriation in in order for the immigrants to the UK. You are of course still welcome in this one, even by us liberals.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> I`ve vented relatively freely, on occasions ,on this forum withregards to the state of things in the UK.


What's Ireland or even Northern Ireland like in that regard? Are they both already 'too far gone'? It seems like that would have been an easier move, financially and culturally.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

The Irish problem appears to have been resolved, perhaps only for the time being,but at the moment all is quiet on the western front.
having said that I`m maybe jumping the gun by assuming that the car bombs planted in london are the work of Islamic terrorists, car bombs after all were a favourite of the IRA. but gut feeling says there is no Irish connection in this instance.

to the best of my knowledge Ireland and N.Ireland do not have the same problems with Jihadists or I`ve certainly never heard of any Issues in that respect.

why not move to the emerald Isle you ask. have you seen how wet it is there,
I`m fond of my barbour wax jacket but have no desire to wear it 365 days a year. besides If I`m going to upsticks , may as well be somewhere warm,where there are greater opportunities to advance through ones own hardwork and endevour, and above all else I really like listening to Jimmy Buffet.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I"m so happy to see that Islam is a religion of peace.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Geesh another Euro ruining my home State! Just Kidding

Welcome to Florida! 'the rules are different here' LOL


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> we finally settled on Naples in Florida because we know the town well and allready have a second home there, previously we have had extended stays there under the UK/US visa waiver agreement.


It's interesting that you've chosen the U.S., where we're always at code yellow or above.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks for the early welcome , If things go ok,were hoping to be permanently there by Christmas.

although we are going out mid July through to September ,just to relax ,kick back and watch a few hurricanes go by.

If you dont mind me asking where abouts in Fl are you situated?


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> It's interesting that you've chosen the U.S., where we're always at code yellow or above.


perhaps but thats no diffrent to the UK . the big diffrence is the threat isn`t home grown.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> perhaps but thats no diffrent to the UK . the big diffrence is the threat isn`t home grown.


I don't grasp your distinction. If you or your family are killed, does it matter who does the killing? If you're fleeing terrorism, why choose a country that's so reviled by terrorists? I imagine it's only a matter of time before there's an orchestrated attack on shopping malls or somesuch, as awful as it is to say.

Anyway, I hope you like it here.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> I don't grasp your distinction. If you or your family are killed, does it matter who does the killing? If you're fleeing terrorism, why choose a country that's so reviled by terrorists? I imagine it's only a matter of time before there's an orchestrated attack on shopping malls or somesuch, as awful as it is to say.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you like it here.


They have not hit the point where a Florida shopping mall is a target. They are still going after high visibility, symbolic type targets. Why two shots at the WTC, one under Clinton, one Dubya? Because the WTC and the financial district were as much symbol as physical target. Ditto the Pentagon.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> They have not hit the point where a Florida shopping mall is a target. They are still going after high visibility, symbolic type targets. Why two shots at the WTC, one under Clinton, one Dubya? Because the WTC and the financial district were as much symbol as physical target. Ditto the Pentagon.


True, and I don't doubt they'll continue to make attempts on such symbolic targets. But I also fear it won't be long before they target more mundane places. Attacking shopping malls and such would be a sure way to frighten Americans who don't feel at risk.

I also suspect we'll see more plots by individual terrorists, rather than elaborate plans by an Al-Qaida network. It's hard to pull off a 9/11, but it's easy to walk into a mall and blow yourself up.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> I also suspect we'll see more plots by individual terrorists, rather than elaborate plans by an Al-Qaida network. It's hard to pull off a 9/11, but it's easy to walk into a mall and blow yourself up.


Sadly, you are very correct. If one is willing to die, it is a very simple thing to take many people with you on the way out. I hope the US does not end up being a country that has to deal with this on a regular (or even irregular!) basis.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> I don't grasp your distinction. If you or your family are killed, does it matter who does the killing? If you're fleeing terrorism, why choose a country that's so reviled by terrorists? I imagine it's only a matter of time before there's an orchestrated attack on shopping malls or somesuch, as awful as it is to say.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you like it here.


I suppose what I am trying to say is that , the threat of terrorist attack can happen anywhere, it`s just that in the UK the situation is such that rather than stand up to the threat that is homegrown we are bowing down in the name of multiculturism, and political correctness, I know these things are prevelant in the US also,but America is a much larger country with (although I`m sure you won`t think so ) secure borders,and a reasonably workable immigration policy. the UK is a much smaller country with 60 plus million people crammed in and many thousands of Illegal immigrants and refugees the vast majority from Islamic countrys that the government can find no trace of.

What solidified things for me was when middle England (the most law abiding section of the British Public)carried out peacfull protests in parliament square against the ban on fox hunting with dogs they were beaten with battens by the police.

When the US and British flags were burnt and placards held aloft proclaiming Death to the Infadel, behead them all. in the same square protesting the war in Iraq the Police stood aside and watched.

when 911 took place I had a couple of appointments in a small northern milltown with a large Muslim population. they were celebrating in the streets, claiming a great victory for Islam.

when the london Bombings 2 years ago , took place there was no condemnation by this section of the community, but immediate claims of innocence on behalf of the "martyrs" and tacit approval of their actions because of the Iraq invasion.

whilst I know what I am presenting is anecdotal evidence. A brief search of the British media via the internet will give further indications of what I am trying to convay.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> thanks for the early welcome , If things go ok,were hoping to be permanently there by Christmas.
> 
> although we are going out mid July through to September ,just to relax ,kick back and watch a few hurricanes go by.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking where abouts in Fl are you situated?


Orlando, but I am down your way to go fishing out of Chokoloskee quite often.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> The Irish problem appears to have been resolved, perhaps only for the time being,but at the moment all is quiet on the western front.
> having said that I`m maybe jumping the gun by assuming that the car bombs planted in london are the work of Islamic terrorists, car bombs after all were a favourite of the IRA. but gut feeling says there is no Irish connection in this instance.
> 
> to the best of my knowledge Ireland and N.Ireland do not have the same problems with Jihadists or I`ve certainly never heard of any Issues in that respect.
> ...


The IRA has always favored car bombs, yes, but the facts regarding their current situation are pretty telling: the PIRA is now defunct, and both the RIRA and CIRA are so full of informants that something like this would have been picked up by MI5 months ago.

Fact is, at this point and time we don't know if the perpetrators are Islamic extremists or domestic, non-Arab nutjobs.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Connemara said:


> The IRA has always favored car bombs, yes, but the facts regarding their current situation are pretty telling: the PIRA is now defunct, and both the RIRA and CIRA are so full of informants that something like this would have been picked up by MI5 months ago.
> 
> Fact is, at this point and time we don't know if the perpetrators are Islamic extremists or domestic, non-Arab nutjobs.


Either way, assuming this latest episode isn't a hoax, it will give Fox News something to scare people with for the next few weeks.

And Tom, don't you think your absurd overreaction is exactly what the terrorists are hoping for? They know perfectly well their only hope of "winning" is to rely on our own self-perpetuating fear.

Wake up, move back to your country and stop allowing these idiots to control your life.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I suppose my Belfast and county Wicklow ancestors overreacted to the famine and the failed Fenian and Easter uprisings in emmigrating to a California based relative late of the Austro-Hungarian and Mexican artillary. We still managed to leave a few behind either to stubborn, stupid or patriotic to leave.Tom is coming for equally valid reasons. He is welcome to. How did your people come to emmigrate here Frank?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> Either way, assuming this latest episode isn't a hoax, it will give Fox News something to scare people with for the next few weeks.
> 
> And Tom, don't you think your absurd overreaction is....







































From the BBC, aftermath of the last bombing attack on London. Yes, TB is absurd to fear what can happen. Yes, FNC is just "scaring" people, there is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

FrankDC,

So you think Fox reporting the news is an attempt to scare people? As far as I know most Londoners have gotten on with their lives. Not living in fear does not mean you have to have to be oblivious to possible dangers.

Funny how your side complains that the Bush administration was asleep at the wheel in regard to terrorism prior to 9-11 yet now complain when precuations are taken to avert another such attack.

You can't have it both ways.

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Karl


Mr. Pretzel has proven time and again that this is exactly what he wants.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wayfarer,

A picture speaks a thousand words. Anyone agree with Frank that we have nothing to fear?

Karl


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Wayfarer,
> 
> A picture speaks a thousand words. Anyone agree with Frank that we have nothing to fear?
> 
> Karl


That's not what I said. The simple fact is, we have nothing to fear EXCEPT FEAR ITSELF. The rest is just a media circus, which is precisely what these idiots want.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> That's not what I said. The simple fact is, we have nothing to fear EXCEPT FEAR ITSELF. The rest is just a media circus, which is precisely what these idiots want.


The person that originally inspired America with this slogan also referred to America as "The Arsenal of Democracy". Somehow, I do not believe Frank will endorse that slogan.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll never eat another pretzle. Frank could consume a quart of refried beans, part wind and claim it was a piece by Hildegaard von Bingen and our uneducated noses are wrong.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Kav said:


> I'll never eat another pretzle. Frank could consume a quart of refried beans, part wind and claim it was a piece by Hildegaard von Bingen and our uneducated noses are wrong.


I am laughing...but I am also uncomfortable, lol.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> The simple fact is, we have nothing to fear EXCEPT FEAR ITSELF.


And 60 litres of gasoline, a large amount of nails and several compressed gas canisters.

This quote is also a lie, just like everything else FDR said (and that includes the _A's_, _The's _and commas).


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

FrankDC said:


> Wake up, move back to your country and stop allowing these idiots to control your life.


Interesting viewpoint. It strikes me that he's decided to take control of his own life. Then again it's clear from your chain of posts on these boards that you're REALLY pi$$ed at someone. A good round of therapy might help you discover who it is. Either way, I don't think it's Tom, so perhaps you should direct your "advice" elsewhere. Just a thought.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm just glad It was stopped in time.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> I`ve vented relatively freely, on occasions ,on this forum withregards to the state of things in the UK.
> 
> so I will put this as succinctly as I can.
> 
> ...


In other words, *Enoch Powell was right*.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Anyway, I'm sure glad good ol' Gordon is there to keep up business as usual.

No need to worry about Britain's suicidally insane immigration policies; just put up a couple thousand more cameras everywhere to watch everyone all the time.

Oh, and while you're at it have some more state-employed "journalists" infiltrate dissident political parties like the BNP. Maybe you can even cook up some more bread and circuses by putting Nick Griffin on trial for "inciting racial hatred" again.

What's that? You mean what he said about home-grown Islamic terrorists turned out to be true? Well, the truth is no defense when it comes to "inciting racial hatred". Hasn't been since the 1960s, and everybody ought to know it by now.

Yep. The future's looking bright for Old Blighty. Uncle Gordon's gonna be there to make sure you don't do anything offensive like fly the national flag of England, let your kids take a toy pig to school, or say "Merry Christmas" to that lady at the corner shop. Meanwhile, it's full steam ahead for the "Global War on Terror"!!!1!

That ought to distract the council flat masses from the fact that it's been 1984 since 1965. Oh, who am I kidding? Those people wouldn't even know what the Magna Carta meant f U snt it 2 dem n a txt msg. 4 real.

_Rule Britania!
Britannia rule the waves.
Britons never, never, never shall be slaves._

Hardy-har-har...


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

No surprises here. This is to be expected. As Britain, Europe, and North America are inundated with hostile settlers from the Third World, conflict is inevitable. With a Third World immigration policy that imports thousands of Muslims and other unassimilable aliens every year, HM government should have seen this coming. Mass immigration and the Multi-Cult don't mix. It is amazing to me that no one has pointed to the obvious solution to the terrorist problem in Britain, Europe, and North America, namely: _stop importing Muslim, Asian, and African colonists_! Why won't anyone advocate these sensible measures? Is it stupidity? Cowardice? Treason?


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> I`ve vented relatively freely, on occasions ,on this forum withregards to the state of things in the UK.
> 
> these terrorists are British born and bred , with all the generosity, and privillige that goes with living in a soverign nation. and now they wish to destoy us.


There has also been domestic terrorism in the US. Granted, it's been crackpots of various types - unabomber and mcveigh. European terrorism has tended to be driven by regional separatism (PIRA, ETA) until the more recent islamist terrorism. However, I have no doubt that, sooner or later, there will be a homegrown terrorist attack in the US.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Old Brompton said:


> No surprises here. This is to be expected. As Britain, Europe, and North America are inundated with hostile settlers from the Third World, conflict is inevitable. With a Third World immigration policy that imports thousands of Muslims and other unassimilable aliens every year, HM government should have seen this coming. Mass immigration and the Multi-Cult don't mix. It is amazing to me that no one has pointed to the obvious solution to the terrorist problem in Britain, Europe, and North America, namely: _stop importing Muslim, Asian, and African colonists_! Why won't anyone advocate these sensible measures? Is it stupidity? Cowardice? Treason?


Ever read "The Camp of the Saints"? (Jean Raspail, 1973)


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Let us hope the incident today at Glasgow's airport is not terrorist related.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Trilby said:


> There has also been domestic terrorism in the US. Granted, it's been crackpots of various types - unabomber and mcveigh. European terrorism has tended to be driven by regional separatism (PIRA, ETA) until the more recent islamist terrorism. However, I have no doubt that, sooner or later, there will be a homegrown terrorist attack in the US.


There have been clear cases of Muslim terrorism in the US in recent years, for example:

- Word Trade Center massacres on 9/11
- WTC bombings in 1993
- Seattle Jewish center killings 
- DC sniper shootings
- LA airport murders
- Duke University run-down case

I'm sure I'm missing some here. Of course, I'm not mentioning the dozens of terrorist attacks that have taken place in other Western countries or have been foiled (e.g., the Fort Dix plot) in the US, Britain, and Europe, nor the Muslim riots in Australia last year.

See a pattern? These are crackpots all right, but they are Muslim crackpots. As I keep saying, the easiest way for the West to prevent further terrorist massacres is to _halt immigration from Muslim countries and deport Muslim populations_.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

radix023 said:


> Ever read "The Camp of the Saints"? (Jean Raspail, 1973)


Yes. I think originally it was intended as fantasy, but Western power elites have taken it as a blueprint for the destruction of the West and the eradication of Western peoples. What a tragedy!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Let us hope the incident today at Glasgow's airport is not terrorist related.


Shhh... The terrorists are everywhere.

I don't see how you guys can sleep at night. I'm terrified.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> Shhh... The terrorists are everywhere.
> 
> I don't see how you guys can sleep at night. I'm terrified.


I live 60 miles from the Mexican border. I am desensitized to it all.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> I live 60 miles from the Mexican border.


Don't worry about that little invasion thing!

It's more important that we crusade to smash 'islamofascism', whatever the hell that's supposed to be.

I, for one, think it's great that President Bush has sent over 200 of our best border guards to Iraq to train Iraqi border guards. I sure hope those people get their border security issues straightened out.

I can't imagine what it must be like to live in a country with no border security.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Glasgow*

Gents,

How can this be? FrankDC told us there was nothing to fear?

FrankDC do us a favor and make some more predictions so we can bet against them.

Karl


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> How can this be? FrankDC told us there was nothing to fear?
> 
> ...


Ok. Here are a few for you:

Shortly after Mr. Bush's ass hits the sidewalk in January 2009, Osama bin Laden and Ayman al-Zawahiri will be found and brought to justice or killed, and a quarter teaspoon of diplomacy from the new administration toward Pakistan, Syria and Iran will put an official end to this silly and pointless conflict.

Mark it in your calendars.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> Ok. Here are a few for you:
> 
> Shortly after Mr. Bush's ass hits the sidewalk in January 2009...and a quarter teaspoon of diplomacy from the new administration toward Pakistan, Syria and Iran will put an official end to this silly and pointless conflict.
> 
> Mark it in your calendars.


The US is at war with Pakistan in your world? And all it will take to stop the Syrian backed terrorism is another visit from Nancy Pelosi? Because, of course, Syria had nothing to do with backing terrorism before Dubya, right?

Question though: is bin Laden "Fear" in your mind or "Fear Itself"?


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> How can this be? FrankDC told us there was nothing to fear?


Nothing to be concerned of. Just duck and cover.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Albert,

The film reminds me of the old joke that Hans-Dietrich Genscher used to tell -Question: "What is the difference between strategic and tactical nuclear weapons?"
Answer: "Tactical nuclear weapons explode in Germany."

And who said flexible response didn't have a sense of humor?

Karl


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Albert said:


> Nothing to be concerned of. Just duck and cover.


We'll eventually look back on the current hysteria with the same amazed wonder.

$600 billion a year spent to chase 19 guys with box cutters.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> We'll eventually look back on the current hysteria with the same amazed wonder.
> 
> $600 billion a year spent to chase 19 guys with box cutters.


Ah yes, all this fuss over 19 guys. They of course acted in a complete vacuum, no connections to anyone else. You are right, it is hysteria. Nothing to fear but fear itself old chap, right?

Bali in 2002:










and then again in 2005 by three suicide bombers.

No one tried blowing up the WTC before 9/11 with say, a bomb in the parking area:

Of course the USS Cole bombing never happened:

Not to mention Spain:

Good work Frank, identifying this "hysteria" for us. And $600 billion per annum? I am not even sure I want to know your assumptions on that.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I asked FrankDC to share from where, and what motivations brought his people to the USA. I received no reply. I offered my location on Memorial Day so Frank could expand on his disrespect for all military veterans after WW2. He didn't show. As a self professed liberal, I've encountered his ilk far to often; The armchair communist yet tenured university professors who avoided military service by becoming perpetual students and found a rich social tit to nurse on and never venture beyond the litter basket of real life, poseur activists who seem to melt away when the actual protests can result in injury ,fines or jail, celebritys who think mere mass media exposure makes them saintly buddhas in the iconography of relevance and wisdom. This is nothing new. Stalin was geting drunk at a party when the Bolsheviks stormed the Kremlin. Hitler, seen in postcards sheltering innocent children actually jumped in a waiting car when his abortive little demonstration turned into the violence he wished to dish out on a world. There are sunshine patriots and winter soldiers in all times and locals of human events. Sadly, not even the blade from 19 boxcutters could scrape away the soaped windows of Frank's ivory tower or the tint from his rose coloured John Lennon Glasses. But thats O.K. We all make,break or squander our own relevance.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Kav said:


> I asked FrankDC to share from where, and what motivations brought his people to the USA. I received no reply. I offered my location on Memorial Day so Frank could expand on his disrespect for all military veterans after WW2. He didn't show. As a self professed liberal, I've encountered his ilk far to often; The armchair communist yet tenured university professors who avoided military service by becoming perpetual students and found a rich social tit to nurse on and never venture beyond the litter basket of real life, poseur activists who seem to melt away when the actual protests can result in injury ,fines or jail, celebritys who think mere mass media exposure makes them saintly buddhas in the iconography of relevance and wisdom. This is nothing new. Stalin was geting drunk at a party when the Bolsheviks stormed the Kremlin. Hitler, seen in postcards sheltering innocent children actually jumped in a waiting car when his abortive little demonstration turned into the violence he wished to dish out on a world. There are sunshine patriots and winter soldiers in all times and locals of human events. Sadly, not even the blade from 19 boxcutters could scrape away the soaped windows of Frank's ivory tower or the tint from his rose coloured John Lennon Glasses. But thats O.K. We all make,break or squander our own relevance.


Sunshine patriots are Americans who've bought into the Bush Administration's relentless campaign of fear and terror, and sincerely believe a handful of radical Islamics represent some kind of credible threat to our existence or way of life.

The world has about a billion Islamics. Meanwhile, the FBI had existing dossiers on almost all of the 9/11 perpetrators prior to the attack.

Or in other words, WAKE THE HELL UP.

The only "threat" to our country exists inside your pea brains. The sooner we realize that, the sooner this pathetic excuse for "fatwa" will be over.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

At this point, only one thing to say:


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> The film reminds me of the old joke that Hans-Dietrich Genscher used to tell -Question: "What is the difference between strategic and tactical nuclear weapons?"
> Answer: "Tactical nuclear weapons explode in Germany."
> 
> And who said flexible response didn't have a sense of humor?


Hehehe.

Karl, glad that you liked this little youtube gem.

Best,
A.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> We'll eventually look back on the current hysteria with the same amazed wonder.
> 
> $600 billion a year spent to chase 19 guys with box cutters.


Wasn't precisely what I wanted to express (but please feel free to have your own interpretation). I was more referring to the rather obvious care-free attitude...

(and I just wanted to post this movie, admittedly )


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> The only "threat" to our country exists inside your pea brains. The sooner we realize that, the sooner this pathetic excuse for "fatwa" will be over.


Fatwa? Which fatwa by whom? *What the bloody hell are you talking about?*

(Wayfarer, please forgive me)


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Albert said:


> Fatwa? Which fatwa by whom? *What the bloody hell are you talking about?*
> 
> (Wayfarer, please forgive me)


Albert: no fear, you are forgiven. And to answer for him, he will refer to what he feels is a Fatwa from Bush. And then go into something about gay marriage.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

Don't bother, Albert.

FrankDC gets all of his opinions from Keith Olbermann, who gets all of his opinions from Larry Johnson, the crank who raves at such lovely little dens of inbred socialism like the Daily Kos. Johnson said that the Mercedes in Haymarket was nothing to be concerned with:



> A propane tank explosion makes a hell of a noise but does not create widespread shrapnel dispersion.


I think Johnson has even peddled the line about "the only thing we have to fear ...", which FrankDC dutifully regurgitated for us.

Genuine experts who, unlike Johnson, haven't been so thoroughly and embarrassingly discredited, disagree:



> Had it [exploded], that blast then would have ignited six to eight tanks of propane in a mist to make a fuel-air explosion, creating a fireball the size of a small house and propelling 18 to 20 boxes of roofing nails around a large area at bullet speed


Why anyone takes Larry "Crackpot" Johnson seriously is beyond me. This is the same loser who was spreading his crackpottery in July 2001 about how the terror threat against the US was declining. A few weeks and 3000 dead civilians later, we now know he was wrong. Whoops.

But he criticizes Bush a lot, so there are always Bush-hate junkies around who are willing to still call Johnson an expert on something or other.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Phinn said:


> Don't bother, Albert.
> 
> FrankDC gets all of his opinions from Keith Olbermann, who gets all of his opinions from Larry Johnson, the crank who raves at such lovely little dens of inbred socialism like the Daily Kos. Johnson said that the Mercedes in Haymarket was nothing to be concerned with:
> 
> ...


   

Oh dear. And I always thought, Labour was a disgrace!


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Albert: no fear, you are forgiven. And to answer for him, he will refer to what he feels is a Fatwa from Bush. And then go into something about gay marriage.


That's what I thought. If it's implied to be a (fictitious) fatwa against Bin Laden, I wouldn't even object it...

(not entirely related, but further recommended reading: the sudden jihad syndrome)


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Albert said:


> (not entirely related, but further recommended reading: the sudden jihad syndrome)


This is unbelievable. I have just read on the BBC that some of the alleged terrorists are actually physicians, working as doctors in UK hospitals! Damn cheek and another reason to believe in Daniel Pipes' hypothesis.

(not to imagine what would have happened if they had conducted their murderous endeavours at the work place - and maybe even gotten away with it...)


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Erm, well. Welcome to Florida, Tom!

Of course, I'm a nine-hour drive away from where you'll be, but stop by if you like!


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the invite VS , I know we are keen to discover more of the US,after having our eyes opened to the diversity of America ,having driven from Naples to Newyork, last summer ,travelling up the east coast and stopping at places like Savanah, Hilton head Island,charleston,Beaufort then out onto the outerbanks before heading back inland to kittyhawk ,ocean city,
and up through Maryand to NY. A well remembred and enjoyable journey.

If memory serves me correctly you and your Husband were based in the UK for a while, whats your take on the situation in the UK?


----------

